# Pregnant Mouse?



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi, got 2 girlie mice about two weeks ago to add to our other 3 and now one of them is looking a bit chubby around the tummy .I'mpretty sure they are all girls, so can anyone tell me how long meeces are pregnant for and how young they can be when they get pregnant cos she might have been pregnant when we got her. I haven't held them for a couple of days and she seems to have changed quite drastically also she is quite nervous and tried to bite which is totally out of character. she is on her wheel almost all the time so I can't see how she could be getting fat but I have changed their food recently and I noticed the new food has peanuts in it so it could just be that. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

it might well be peanuts...mice dont do well with peanuts as its high in fat....

if she gets bigger put her on her own in a cage so she can give birth or the others will kill the babbies......
xx


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

If its anything like rats and hamsters it will be about 21 days...im sure unless my memory is failing me....and they get pretty big real quick....if they are pregnant you will know.

Good luck


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Preggy mice look like they've swallowed a golf ball. The behavioural changes you describe are typical towards the end of the term as well. A few pics:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/1/793896_ce7d7b3839.jpg?v=0

http://www.feederinsects.co.za/files/mouse_pregnant.jpg

http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f176/tinacollins/mice group/100_9917.jpg

And an info page, yes the term is 21 days:
Fancy Mice


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Well if she was pregnant when I bought her then she's at least 15 days into her pregnancy and since she's nowhere near as big as the ones in the photo's (just a slight bulge) I think she's probably just fat and grumpy. Unless they aren't all girls and she has got pregnant more recently, the vet checked them out and said whatever they are they are all the same sex and both breeders that I bought them off said they were all female, so I dunno??:confused1::confused1::confused1:


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Probably right then, she's probably just fat and grumpy like you say!


----------



## 19kiesha19 (Jun 1, 2010)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> it might well be peanuts...mice dont do well with peanuts as its high in fat....
> 
> if she gets bigger put her on her own in a cage so she can give birth or the others will kill the babbies......
> 
> if mouse is pregnant it will have babies in 22-23 days  :frown: :scared: :001_cool: :thumbup:


----------



## 19kiesha19 (Jun 1, 2010)

19kiesha19 said:


> u-look-like-a-hamster said:
> 
> 
> > it might well be peanuts...mice dont do well with peanuts as its high in fat....
> ...


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

19kiesha19 said:


> it might well be peanuts...mice dont do well with peanuts as its high in fat....
> 
> if she gets bigger put her on her own in a cage so she can give birth or the others will kill the babbies......
> 
> if mouse is pregnant it will have babies in 22-23 days  :frown: :scared: :001_cool: :thumbup:





19kiesha19 said:


> it might well be peanuts...mice dont do well with peanuts as its high in fat....
> 
> if she gets bigger put her on her own in a cage so she can give birth or the others will kill the babbies......
> 
> ...


This post is very old and the poster has since had 2 litters of mice :lol: :thumbup: x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

:lol: I thought this was new, I was going to make fun of tdm, again (just kidding tdm!)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> :lol: I thought this was new, I was going to make fun of tdm, again (just kidding tdm!)


, everyone keeps picking on me :crying:, noooooooo more mousie babies for me thankyou very much, the mousery is now closed :lol:.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> , everyone keeps picking on me :crying:, noooooooo more mousie babies for me thankyou very much, the mousery is now closed :lol:.


Aww what? :crying: i was hoping for another couple girls to introduce to my two  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Aww what? :crying: i was hoping for another couple girls to introduce to my two  x


:lol:, I know a good breeder in Wakefield:thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> :lol:, I know a good breeder in Wakefield:thumbup:


Dont tempt me! :lol: mum would kill me hehe x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> Dont tempt me! :lol: mum would kill me hehe x


Im going to get Yorkshire Rose to post loads of his baby mouse piccies to tempt you:lol:.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Im going to get Yorkshire Rose to post loads of his baby mouse piccies to tempt you:lol:.


:crying: thats mean.... then again.... if the couple of mice i got were the same colour as star and stripe... mum wudnt notice there were new mice in the cage unless she saw them all out together..... hmmmmm  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> :crying: thats mean.... then again.... if the couple of mice i got were the same colour as star and stripe... mum wudnt notice there were new mice in the cage unless she saw them all out together..... hmmmmm  x


You could try the old excuse of "there were always 4 mice mum, oh dear not going senile are you":lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> You could try the old excuse of "there were always 4 mice mum, oh dear not going senile are you":lol:


omg! yes! thats the greatest excuse! :lol: :thumbup:
Shes been complaining alittle resently about wanting the budgie cage back as shes thinking of getting a budgie again but she wants that cage coz it took her ages to find a nice one... meaning id have to buy the mice a new huge cage... that would fit more mice in it.................... :lol: x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> omg! yes! thats the greatest excuse! :lol: :thumbup:
> Shes been complaining alittle resently about wanting the budgie cage back as shes thinking of getting a budgie again but she wants that cage coz it took her ages to find a nice one... meaning id have to buy the mice a new huge cage... that would fit more mice in it.................... :lol: x


:lol:, Ive infected you with get more rodents, sorry hun you are at the top of a very slippery slope:scared:.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> :lol:, Ive infected you with get more rodents, sorry hun you are at the top of a very slippery slope:scared:.


:lol: well ill see how bonding the bunnies go... if that works out i might start bonding other furries... i suppose i could get another couple mice.... and maybe another couple degus... i mean they RECOMMEND to have more then 2 incase one dies right? so it wudnt be fair to leave it as is :lol: x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> :lol: well ill see how bonding the bunnies go... if that works out i might start bonding other furries... i suppose i could get another couple mice.... and maybe another couple degus... i mean they RECOMMEND to have more then 2 incase one dies right? so it wudnt be fair to leave it as is :lol: x


That sounds very sensible..... but answer me one question then, how do you know about the raty at the rspca, hmmmmm almost as if somebodys been rat hunting:lol:.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> That sounds very sensible..... but answer me one question then, how do you know about the raty at the rspca, hmmmmm almost as if somebodys been rat hunting:lol:.


........ not at all   I have a habit of looking at dogs.... theres a handsome couple of boys on there and they are both the male versions of our girls... but it wouldnt be a good idea to get them lol

I might have had a look at the rattie section..... just as i was looking.... would be rude not to  x


----------



## 19kiesha19 (Jun 1, 2010)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Probably right then, she's probably just fat and grumpy like you say!


if her belly looks the size of a golfball she sould be pregnant
and be having babies very very soon :thumbup: :lol: :


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

19kiesha19 said:


> if her belly looks the size of a golfball she sould be pregnant
> and be having babies very very soon :thumbup: :lol: :


This is a really old thread that got resurected.


----------

